
Ask HN: What are good entry level finance jobs in SF, for someone with a masters - erikpukinskis
Or even just good entry level jobs for someone to do analysis in a domain area. I feel like there must be companies who will just take you if you can do basic research but I wouldn&#x27;t know where to start.
======
Nicholas_C
What do you mean by finance? Corporate finance? Investment banking? Asset
management? It could be a lot of things.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Anything where research skills might be useful, really.

